# Hat and Sweater for Kaden - knit



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Price $5

Pattern : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-and-sweater-for-kaden


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful. I love the pattern and you always do such lovely knitting.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

What a beautiful little sweater, and is it your design?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes its my design...


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I like this one - very nice.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful set! I just wish you could give us additional measurements for larger than newborn sizes. Children grow so quickly and I would drove to make this for my sprouting goddaughter (now 6 months)


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i am working on it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very sweet, Diane. I love the little bit of feather and fan at the edges.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw. So darling!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really cutexx


----------



## Klipsie (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful. I would love to see patterns like this for adults!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty and love the color.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very lovely design...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful, Diane!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Diane-Beautiful set and your timing is perfect. My cute little neighbors are expecting baby #2 the end of next month and I was getting ready to look through my baby patterns to find something to knit for him (they are expecting a boy). I saw your pattern and thought PERFECT!!! Cute style and topdown-my favorite. Got the pattern and I'll be looking through my stash for yarn. Thanks so much for posting. PS-I'm still getting tons of compliments on the hat you made me. It's holding up well but I do have to hide it when not in use. I'm fostering two pitbulls and Tank, the male, found the hat and likes to sleep with his nose tucked in the hat. He's kind of a goof! Denise


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Diane-Beautiful set and your timing is perfect. My cute little neighbors are expecting baby #2 the end of next month and I was getting ready to look through my baby patterns to find something to knit for him (they are expecting a boy). I saw your pattern and thought PERFECT!!! Cute style and topdown-my favorite. Got the pattern and I'll be looking through my stash for yarn. Thanks so much for posting. PS-I'm still getting tons of compliments on the hat you made me. It's holding up well but I do have to hide it when not in use. I'm fostering two pitbulls and Tank, the male, found the hat and likes to sleep with his nose tucked in the hat. He's kind of a goof! Denise


ag shame Denise maybe he was getting cold. Glad you are still enjoying it...Blessings, Diane


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

very cute


----------



## grandmabell (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Diane, Your work is always so nice. I love this sweater & color is lovely. Have you figured out a way to knit in your sleep, if so I would like to know it. I make lots of hats chemo & also for homeless shelter but can't keep up with you.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Price $5
> 
> Pattern : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-and-sweater-for-kaden


Beautiful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Really cure little sweater and hat pattern.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful and very classy


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

beautiful. Pat


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is so sweet


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

THANK ALL


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Diane,
That is sweet. Love the color and the little design element.
You are so talented.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Now, I do like this set! very sweet


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

This little sweater is just darling.. so sweet.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

So cute, great for a little one!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------

